
GINN: Geometric Illustrations for Neural Networks - lainon
http://www.bayeswatch.com/2018/09/17/GINN/
======
lainon
paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.01860](https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.01860)

------
grenoire
I think this is a thinly veiled Hendrick's Gin advertisement... /s

